# Tao Berman at the 2010 Lyons Outdoor Games



## naterips (Jun 12, 2010)

Check out Tao Berman's interview at YouTube - Extreme Kayak Race Interview with Tao Berman at the 2010 Lyons Outdoor Games


----------

